

X-Wing is Biggest Lego Model Ever - bcl
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/05/largest-lego-x-wing/?viewall=true

======
stcredzero
Kinda a meta-model. They used bricks to represent the scaled up bricks of the
smaller model.

